# Sibelius 6.2: Copyright text *SOLVED*



## Mike Marino (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Quick question regarding Sibelius 6.2 text. Is there a way to have the copyright text appear on each page of my score without having to cut and paste for each page?

Thanks!
- Mike


----------



## Daryl (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: Sibelius 6.2: Copyright text*

Create a New text style based on Copyright and set it to appear on all pages.

House Style
Edit Text Styles
Copyright
New
Repeat
Repeat on
All pages

D


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks Daryl!!!! You rock!


----------

